# New installation, wireless not working



## uncertain (Dec 17, 2014)

I just installed FreeBSD 10. I thought I had the wireless configured during install but I tried to install gnome2 and it seems I am not connected. Any help? not what sure what to post so just tell me what commands to use and I will post it.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 17, 2014)

Have you followed the wireless section of the handbook?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the wireless setup during the install is just for the install, it is not saved.


----------



## uncertain (Dec 17, 2014)

I reinstalled and it detected my wifi. Apparently you don't configure ipv4/6 if it autodetects. Sorry for my ignorance!



wblock@ said:


> I think the wireless setup during the install is just for the install, it is not saved.



You're right, I think. But the post installation repeats the procedure. I just boot and am connected.


----------

